
My remote shell session setup - aparashk
https://blog.filippo.io/my-remote-shell-session-setup/
======
ktpsns
Mosh is really awesome. But I disagree with "tmux is the new [GNU] screen".
That's like "clang/LLVM is the new GCC". It might have _some_ new features
which you might need (such as the LLVM infrastructure, or for tmux the
vertical window split which is preserved during detaching), but for many use
cases the "old" software is still fine. For the presented one here, GNU screen
does exactly the same fine job as tmux can do.

